# BMX oder Dirtbike für 10 jährigen Anfänger?



## Matze. (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte mir hier von euch mal einen objektiven  Tip abholen, zur Sache:
mein Sohn, 10 Jahre 40 Kg 140cm groß fährt seit Jahren sehr gut Rad, er hat ein CC-lastiges Hardtail mit dem er alles fährt, vom Schulweg über Familienradtouren bis zu CC-Ausfahrten und Trails.
Seit einiger Zeit jedoch ist er ganz wild auf balancieren, wheelie fahren, stoppie etc. die ersten Sprünge hat er mit seinen Kumpels auch gebaut.
Nun würde ich ihm gerne   was geeigneteres dazu kaufen, bin mir aber nicht sicher was optimal ist.
Ein BMX Rad oder ein Dirtbike , die Vorteile BMX sind : Preis und Rahmengröße(oder irre ich da ) 
die Vorteile eines Dirtbikes schätze ich so ein:
vielseitiger, mitwachsend (vielleicht ist er in 4 Jahren ja 190cm) und superstabil, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Rahmen klein genug sind, und eben sauteuer .
Habt ihr mir da eine Vergleichsempfehlung oder was soll ich machen


----------



## RISE (20. Oktober 2007)

Bei 140cm Größe finde ich ein MTB auch mit 24" Rädern zu groß. Beim BMX kommt es aber darauf an, wo er fahren will, da die natürlich nur bedingt geländetauglich sind. "Superstabil" sind viele BMX Rahmen auch.
Achten solltest du aber ein bisschen aufs Gewicht des Rades, da ein 18kg Anfängerrad einem Kind mit 40kg natürlich auch schnell den Spaß verderben kann. Mirraco achtet bei den 2008er Kompletträdern schon ziemlich penibel aufs Gewicht, viele andere Hersteller ziehen aber nach. 
Zweiter Knackpunkt ist die Oberrohrlänge. Die wird beim BMX in Zoll gemessen und bei 140 würde ich sie doch relativ kurz wählen. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, ob man mit 140cm schon zu groß für ein BMX mit 18" Rädern ist, möglicherweise ist das jetzt genau eine "entweder oder" Größe. Bei 20" BMX bietet Felt das Base mit einem 18,5" Oberrohr an, allerdings finde ich das Rad jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig qualitativ, beim Gewicht finde ich bei Parano Garage keine Angabe. Das DK Cincinnati hat ein 19,5" Oberrohr, allerdings ähnlich wie das Felt keinen 4130 Crmo Rahmen. Für einen Anfänger in dem Alter sollte Hiten Stahl allerdings auch ausreichen.
Natürlich wird er im Laufe der Zeit aus dem Rad "rauswachsen", aber damit muss man leben denke ich, bzw. finde ich es so besser, als ein zu großes Dirt MTB anzuschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghanaboy (20. Oktober 2007)

also ich würd ein dirtbike bike nehmen, meiner meinung nach würde er damit mehr spaß haben. Und es gibttt doch bestimmt auch etwas kleinere dirtbikes?


----------



## Matze. (20. Oktober 2007)

Ist mit einem BMX das übliche Repetoire (wheelie, stoppie, manual) auch zu machen oder sind die BMX dafür nicht geeignet


----------



## RISE (20. Oktober 2007)

Manual geht, Wheelie wird mit Singlespeed natürlich schwer, Stoppie geht, sofern eine vordere Bremse vorhanden ist, alternativ gehts auch als Footjam Nosepick mit dem Fuß.


----------



## sinn (4. November 2007)

ich habe mir zu beginn der osterferien ein bmx gekauft (titusbmx trickstar 20") und finde das man nicht so viele sachen damit machen kann meistens tun die handgelenke weh, es federt einfach nicht, jz will ich mir ein dirt bike kaufen.bei einem bmx ist die größe des rahmens besser jedoch will er in ein paar jahren (oder vllt in ein paar monaten) ein dirt bike. ich würde mal in nen fahradladen gehen und mal schauen ob 26" oder 24" besser ist und dann das passende dirtbike kaufen.


----------



## gmozi (4. November 2007)

sinn schrieb:


> ich habe mir zu beginn der osterferien ein bmx gekauft (titusbmx trickstar 20") und finde das man nicht so viele sachen damit machen kann meistens tun die handgelenke weh, es federt einfach nicht, jz will ich mir ein dirt bike kaufen.bei einem bmx ist die größe des rahmens besser jedoch will er in ein paar jahren (oder vllt in ein paar monaten) ein dirt bike. ich würde mal in nen fahradladen gehen und mal schauen ob 26" oder 24" besser ist und dann das passende dirtbike kaufen.



  

Genau, wenn man nicht fahren kann, kauft man sich nen Hardtail  Das mit den Handgelenken kenne ich aber auch nur zu gut. Bin vorher nen Agent! Smith gefahren und nun auf BMX umgestiegen worden. Am Anfang schmerzten meine Handgelenke auch oftmals einfach weil man mit nem BMX viel sauberer fahren muss, damit es nicht weh tut ;-)

Für nen "Kind" erst recht nne 24" Bike!


----------



## RISE (4. November 2007)

Schmerzende Handgelenke können aber auch durch eine verkorkste Lenkergeo kommen. Evtl. einfach mal einen höheren Lenker mit mehr oder weniger Upsweep ausprobieren und weniger 12x12 Treppengaps springen.


----------

